# Amyraldianism



## Learner (Aug 7, 2004)

This has been culled from :"Universalism and the Reformed Churches"which is published by the Evangelical Presbyterian church of Australia.I think it is a good thing to know what the historic beliefs of that group were.Although I think many claiming to be Calvinists today may be in agreement with their tenents.The differences between Arminianism and Amyraldianism are slight in my estimation.I think they are rather similiar.James Arminius would endorse it(I know he died before it came about).Both systems start with an "A. and end with an M.Close enough to me.

The Five Points

1)The motive impelling God to redeem men was benevolence,or love to men in general.

2)From this motive He sent His Son to make the salvation of all possible.

3)God in virtue of a universal hypothetical decree,offers salvation to all men if they believe in Christ.

4)All men have a natural ability to repent and believe the Gospel.

5)But as this natural ability was counteracted by a moral inability,God determined to give His efficacious grace to a certain number of the human race,and thus secure their salvation.


----------

